# Advanced live streaming timer / countdown for OBS [Deleted]



## MMLTech (May 2, 2022)

XBStyx submitted a new resource:

Advanced live streaming countdown for OBS - Advanced live streaming countdown for OBS



> Countdown timers are a terrific way to lend a professional edge to your live stream and are especially useful for live broadcasting. After conducting extensive study, I discovered that many streamers struggle to locate a countdown that fits their overlay and, in some cases, end up modifying their entire layout only to use a countdown.
> 
> OBSCountdown offers unlimited customization options, including a large color palette and a variety of fonts and animations, allowing you to make countdowns...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## MMLTech (May 15, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

